# dvr 625



## mjpeach (Feb 13, 2006)

if i run the tv2 to all the tvs in the house via the wall jacks. (running though the splitter not the closes wall jack)can i get satellite singal on all them, or would that work (I know you can only watch two channels at once)


----------



## LtMunst (Aug 24, 2005)

mjpeach said:


> if i run the tv2 to all the tvs in the house via the wall jacks. (running though the splitter not the closes wall jack)can i get satellite singal on all them, or would that work (I know you can only watch two channels at once)


You can run the TV2 output to as many tvs as you want. With alot of splits, though, you may end up needing to get a signal amplifier. Usually 2-3 splits is ok. Any more than that and you'll need an amp ($29.00 at RadioShack).


----------



## phat_b (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm piping mine through a 4-way splitter and then a 2-way that's connected through a diplexer and even those last two sets have quite acceptable picture quality. YMMV.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

This signal is stereo, correct?


----------



## greatwhitenorth (Jul 18, 2005)

Yes, the TV2 output is in stereo.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

What about any noise with these receivers? Are they as quiet as the 508?


----------



## jwest (Jan 21, 2006)

bnewt said:


> What about any noise with these receivers? Are they as quiet as the 508?


It's pretty quiet. The fan turns on every now and again, but I can barely hear it from where I sit (~10ft away).


----------

